
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on reposting? - jackschultz
I write in a data blog a decent amount, and really think readers here would like some of the posts and find them interesting. It&#x27;s just so tough and decently lucky to get a post upvoted in the first 15 minutes or it gets lost.<p>Don&#x27;t worry, not trying to get publicity for what I wrote here, just wondering if trying to repost an article a few weeks later would be reasonable and not looked down upon.
======
gus_massa
From:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

> _Please don 't delete and repost the same story, though. Accounts that do
> that eventually lose submission privileges._

